# Positive vs Negative thinking...any thoughts?!!



## ebjones (Nov 16, 2005)

Hiya,

Does anyone know if 'positive thinking' really does help achieve a BFP result?

I'm egg sharing at CRM and am due for ec tomorrow. This might sound a bit weird, but I've had this strong feeling all the way through that it's not going to work...not sure if it's premonition or paranoia but it's driving me mad now!  

My dh keeps saying if I think negatively it won't work, and I've got to admit, I've been reading through the people who have got bfp's and they DO seem to have been really positive thinkers and   about everything!

I've tried my best to think positively but my brain just won't allow it...maybe it's cos I've been trying for a baby so long now I can't bear the disappointment. Has anyone else has had a strong feeling it won't work but ended up with a bfp? Or can I try something to make me 'think positive'?

Hope you guys don't think I'm too crazy...I might be losing it but I'm not frothing at the mouth just yet! Hee hee give it time though!

Elle xx


----------



## 7sector (Oct 23, 2006)

Hiya 

im not at stage of egg collection yet but i can say that i have never felt s negative in my life as i do now about this not working . so im with you all the way on how you feel. i have had s many people on here telling me to cheer up it will happen. its the drugs making me neg etc im only on pill stage i dont start d/r until 11th march cos of my reciepients af dates. so if im like this now god help me when im on the real drugs. 

i hope you do find posiitvity in your thoughts hun .no reson tomorrow wont go well for you and for you not to have a BFP your young so good luck let me know how you get on .

Jeanette


----------



## endometriosislass (Apr 10, 2006)

Hello hun

I do believe that positive thinkin played apart in bfp not that iam saying if i hadnt thought positive it wudnt have worked,But i believe it does help what help me keep positive was to think that i was pregnant with having my embryo`s in my until i was told otherwise,Even though i dont think anyone can say that they didnt have one negitive thought go through there head whist goin through treatment,The negivitve thoughts are part of the emotional rollercoaster i wud say!

Goodluck hun!
love kelly


----------



## 7sector (Oct 23, 2006)

Hi endo 

ive never felt so negative nut i keep telling myself that once my embies get put in me on e/t day im going to keep saying tomyself god im effectivly officially pregnant now with my hubby's baby from that point on ill be happy untill i get a bfn which hopefully wont happpen. 

good luck to yourself .parenthood is the most amazing experience and feling 

good luck hun

Jeanette


----------



## ritzi (Feb 18, 2006)

I definately relate to this: 
on my first IVF i was convinced it had worked - but BFN...was so shocked.
on my FET i was convinced it wouldn't work - but it did (though short lived sadly).
my next cycles i didn't have a feeling one way or the other - just tried telling myself to stay positive - which i did, but BFN. 

this time i am speaking affirmatively every day that my tx will go well and i will get pg. it won't make me pg but keeps me cheered up everyday and i feel like i'm doing something positive - which really helps. lots of people try to visualise the womb at the right stage etc and the embryo bedding in....i did this on all my tx's too...

try and find your happy place hun   it just might keep you sane 

ritz.


----------



## MrsRedcap (Jan 6, 2006)

I couldn't think positively at all...my cycle was doomed from Day 1 with one thing or another.


----------



## 7sector (Oct 23, 2006)

Mrs Redcap 


i m totally with you on that one that is exactly how im feeling. 

Jeanette


----------



## Pickle_99_uk (Dec 12, 2005)

Hiya,

I'm naturally an optimistic person but admit to having lots of negative feelings as far as treatment is concerned.  I honestly dont think it makes a difference.  My body is going to react how it does whether I think positively or not.  I'm not trying to knock those who believe in positive thinking.  This treatment is so hard that if we can find ways to make it easier on ourselves then its worth doing, but from a personal point of view I dont spend time beating myself up about negative thoughts.  

Its an interesting topic and I'm glad you brought it up.  Best of luck with your treatment.

Tracy xx


----------



## *kateag* (Jun 20, 2006)

I didnt feel positive through my cycle at all, and it was cancelled!! I think positive thinking def helps, also going with the flow... 

It certainly wont help you "get" pregnant, but it may help with the struggle of the 2ww. 

Good luck for the EC tomorrow hun, and try the positive thinking, I am going to, it wont hurt!

xxxx


----------



## ebjones (Nov 16, 2005)

Aww thanks ladies, mixed responses but it's nice to know I'm not alone in the emotional rollercoaster.

From day 1 I wasn't expecting a good response because I have highish FSH level for my age (29 - FSH: 9.5). As they started me on higher level stimms tho I did respond fine and have approx 20 follicles (not as good as you Kelly - 40 something-wow!) and so surprised myself there. 

Once they are back in (if they fertilise) I think i will try and do the visualising implantation thing...it might take my mind off worrying! But I guess if you're a born worrier, it's not easy to overcome. Even when my dh talked me into   last night I started thinking 'oh God, what if that's damaged some of the eggs or something!'  

Good luck and babydust to everyone...I'm really hoping ec doesn't hurt too much  

Elle x


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

God, you all sound like me! I've been so horribly negative   the whole time - the first time I felt a glimmer of excitement was when I was given my stim drugs and it all suddenly felt real. 

I think visualising is good - it's meant to help athletes, for example, to 'see' themselves winning the race and that gives them that extra edge. It also calms you a bit, like a meditation.

I expect your eggs gave a sigh of relief last night and thought, hurrah! here it comes!!!     

Put it this way, if people can go and get blind drunk, or be on the pill, or be a heroin user or whatever and still get pregnant by accident you, with all the top science behind you and none of those disadvantages, can't be harming your eggs with just a bit of negative thought and a spot of rumpy pumpy!

All the best for EC tomorrow

xx


----------



## ebjones (Nov 16, 2005)

Hee hee thanks Miranda...I won't show my dh your reply or he will probably want some more tonight!  

x


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

Hey you - how did egg collection go?


----------

